# Can one machine do it all in your yard?



## ratosupport (Nov 12, 2012)

I work for a company that is putting out a new product that we feel is pretty revolutionary. The product is called the Raven MPV. In the nutshell it’s a lawn tractor on an ATV frame with a built-in 7100KW generator. Perfect for the Texas Outback or just about anywhere you could use portable power in a truly revolutionary package. We are using a gasoline engine to power the unit although it can run up to 70 minutes on electric power alone. It utilizes electric motors for the cutting deck and wheels so there is no loss of energy in the belts and pulleys. This allows us to use a smaller engine than what is normally found on Lawn tractors this size and still get better performance and power. We have a promo video that I produced on youtube here 



 and the unit will be for sale only at Lowes Home Improvements Stores after the first of the year.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool!!!


----------

